# Strictureplasty or Resection Scheduled for Friday



## laybay78

Hi all,

I'm 19 years old, just finished my first year of college. I am scheduled to have a strictureplasty surgery this Friday, although the surgeon said that he won't know for sure if he can do the strictureplasty until he actually looks at me when I'm asleep. If the strictureplasty is not possible, he will likely do a resection instead. 
I'm kind of embarrassed to admit it but I am becoming terrified of Friday. I was diagnosed with Crohn's when I was eight so I feel like I should be able to handle it by now, but I haven't been in a hospital in a while and it's freaking me out. I had a resection when I was eleven and remember waking up in the worst pain of my life. The only way I know how to describe it is I felt like I had been shot in the stomach. I'm afraid of experiencing that pain again.

So, yeah. Just to sum it up, I am REALLY SCARED of this surgery on Friday! Does anyone have any advice or experiences they could share? I know I'm going to wake up with the IV and a catheter (which by the way also freaks me out) and I think someone mentioned some sort of leg things that encourage circulation? They said they will want me to get up as soon as possible but how the hell am I supposed to get up if the pain is going to be so bad?

Sorry for the essay. Like I said, any advice or experiences to share would be really really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Astra

Hiya Laybay
and welcome

I understand your fears and anxieties, everyone is scared of the unknown.
I have no experience of Crohn's surgery but I have had major surgery (hysterectomy) and yes I was scared too. You put your life in their hands and it's all about trust, trust them, it'll be ok. 
The best advice I can give you is, get up and move about as soon as you can. You will have access to plenty of pain relief.
My 19 year old daughter had an appendectomy (it ruptured) 2 weeks ago. It was major surgery and she has a lovely 7 inch scar. She is doing fab, and yes she was scared, but she amazed me how calm she was going into theatre.
And yes, Jess woke up with a catheter and IV and support stockings on! Jess was up and about on day 3, 
She took all this in her stride, and still, she amazed me!
You just don't know how resilient you are, you too will be amazed at that!
Deep breath, you're gonna be ok.
Others will come on soon with their experiences of resections and as far as I know, everyone has come thro unscathed!
Good luck
Joan xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Spooky

I went through the same surgery about 2 months ago. The first thing is "settle-down" it'll be just fine. This was my first and only surgery I've ever gone through. I must admit that as I lay there being checked in that morning the sweat was POURING off me but I made it through. The leg things to help with circulation are NO big deal. They inflate and deflate and actually feel good. They had me up the night of the surgery with, help of course. The pain is bearable with the proper med's. They started me on Morphine but my body got use to that so they switched me to Dilaudid. This was a god-send. It knocked the pain right out with little or no side effects. I was supposed to be out of the Hospital in three days but ended up being in for eight. Actually the surgery was the easy part. It's everything after that, that has driven me crazy, I've been trying to get my diet right for the 2 months after surgery. The removed 25 cm of my Small Bowel. The Surgeon said it was down to "straw size". No wonder I had been in so much pain. They did my surgery "Lapro" and believe me for days you feel like a Macy's Day balloon. Do yourself a favor. Try to get that out as soon as possible. The only way is to WALK. Get up and walk as soon as you can. That gets rid of the bloated feeling. Hope all goes well. Good Luck


----------



## Jennifer

They forced me to get up the day of my resection to use the toilet because I didn't have a cath. I agree, worst pain ever (mine was laparoscopic with hand assist)! But think of it this way, we both had our resections many years ago and times have changed. They don't do the crazy prepping business anymore (huge plus) and they give antibiotics straight away to help avoid an infection (which I could have used cause mine did get infected ). I'm sure the pain management has improved as well. I don't hear a lot of people on the forum talking about their resections being the worst pain ever. These people have all had it done recently so something _must_ have changed since that's one of the main things you and I remember. You'll be ok and it will be better than the first one I'm sure.

Agreed that the leg circulation is no big deal. At most your legs might feel a little hot cause they don't breathe well but they wont be on there for long. Once you're up and moving around more they shouldn't be needed.


----------



## laybay78

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm feeling calmer now, thankfully. It's always helpful to hear about others' experiences in such detail so I know more of what to expect. Thanks for the heads up about the bloated feeling Spooky - I guess that'll be more encouragement to get up and walk. Now my biggest problem is dealing with my hunger - can't eat today or tomorrow in preparation for the surgery! Ughh heh.


----------



## tiloah

I just had a resection two weeks ago (you can see my thread about it). The worst parts for me were waking up I was incredibly dizzy, the transfer to my bed after surgery, and the catheter. Once that was done it was cake! I definitely did not wake up feeling like I had been shot in the stomach. I don't really even remember being in pain when I woke up (though I'm sure I was) because I was focused on how dizzy I was. Don't make the same mistake I did though, when you wake up and they ask if you want pain meds, say yes! Hehehe.

I hope they're able to do what they need to! Good luck. I'll be thinking about you. I hope your procedure goes well and you have a quick and uncomplicated, minimally painful recovery.


----------



## Carrie

I had two resections as a kid, and I can't remember either of them being that terrible. I think the worst part of both for me was the NG tube, especially the time they tried to force it on me while I was awake as a way to deliver the prep; they didn't even give me the option to try to drink the prep first! Other than that, the pain was reasonably manageable, and I think I was off the pain pump within a day or two, and I don't think I left the hospital with any pain meds.

I think like a lot of people have already posted, I was relieved at how much better I felt once the surgery was complete. I'm currently waiting to gain enough weight to be healthy enough for surgery again. Sure, I'm not necessarily keen to have my third surgery at 28, but, I am keen to get back to the life I enjoyed just two years ago where I could eat anything I fancied (I'm currently limited to a liquid diet due to the stricuturing) and do anything I wanted without a second thought (especially travelling back to the US to visit family). I miss those days. 

From what I can tell, you've had your surgery by now. Fingers crossed it's gone well, and  you are having a smooth recovery. Be sure to tell us about your experience when you're up to it.


----------



## laybay78

Well surgery was Friday. Now it's Monday and things are okay. Apparently surgery went well but recovery has not been fun. They're taking the catheter out tomorrow - I don't enjoy it and think I'll appreciate having it gone, but I'm kind of scared of them taking it out because a) it's soo uncomfortable if anyone brushes against it so the idea of someone pulling it out freaks me out and b) that means I'll have to get up whenever I have to pee and getting into/out of bed is still the hardest thing for me. Starting last night I have begun to feel gas pains, which is apparently good because I know I have to pass gas and that's the next step. It's painful ugh. I'm just afraid I'm not going to pass it! Like air will move but it won't come out! What were others' experiences with this? I'm trying to walk I know that's supposed to help. Pain is usually not bad except like I said when I'm getting into and out of bed it's pretty bad. Gosh I'm trying to be positive but it's so hard sometimes! Being in a hospital has a funny way of making me feel like I'll never feel normal again...


----------



## laybay78

Oh also yesterday was bad because they tried to get blood drawn but couldn't get any!! Veins were just too small I guess. Literally stuck me about 11 times until they gave up and I got a blood transfusion last night because my hemoglobin was too low. Received two bags of blood. So I guess today's the best day of recovery so far, I'm just still worried about passing gas and the catheter's no fun.


----------



## kekemonster101

Hi laybay, 

Im 19 now as well and had a resection about two years ago. Did they do it laproscopically? If they did, your pain should be less then if they did it the standard way. 

Regarding the catheter, I know exactly how you feel. Its uncomfortable and you feel very protective of it and dont want anyone to touch it because it feels so weird and uncomfortable. I was scared of taking it out too. Basically what they do is deflate the balloon inside you (there is actually a tiny balloon inside your bladder that holds it in place.). They do this with a syringe. I didnt feel anything when they did that. Then, after its deflated, they pull it out. It burns for a second and then its like a big sigh of relief. I recommend before they try to pull it out, try to relax your "pee muscle".. dont try to like clamp down on it because that will make it more difficult to pull out. After that it burned to pee for a few days but got better after a while.

Definitely ask for a urinal! Especially if its in the middle of the night and difficult to get up, just keep a urinal by the bedside and pee in that. I always peed in the urinal no matter what, even if I could get up. I think its best to never be rushed while getting up. Get up at your own pace and not feel pressured. Hopefully they are giving you painkillers - ideally, they'd give you a PCA pump you can control yourself. Certainly dont be afraid to take painkillers, but do be aware that they can slow the GI tract and might take more time for the gas to pass. Your choice.

The gas pains hurt but are a good sign. Sometimes when gas comes out and the bloating goes down its such a relief. If you feel rumbling thats a good sign as it means things are moving - the GI tract tends to shut down after a surgery. 

I am very familiar with being stuck with needles a hundred times. It helps if you are hydrated. Also, if someone sticks you 3-4 times and cant get it, ask for someone else. Sometimes these phlebotomists are just incompetent and do an awful job. Always ask for a small gauge needle or a "butterfly needle". 

I know the gas seems like its just stuck in there but it will wake up. You'll start passing it little by little and it will feel like a sigh of relief every once in a while. Walking does help as does turning on your side in bed.

Give us an update on how you are doing. Being in the hospital can sometimes seem like it will go on forever, but trust me, in a few months from now, it will all be behind you and it will just seem like a blur. Just remember that "this too shall pass."


----------



## tiloah

Ugh that catheter is the worst! For me when they deflated the balloons it actually just fell out. Didn't feel it at all! Hopefully your removal will be that easy. 

Don't worry too much about passing gas. It'll happen. Are they hearing bowel sounds? Have you been chewing gum?

Thanks for updating us. Hope the rest of your recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## tiloah

kekemonster101 said:


> I am very familiar with being stuck with needles a hundred times. It helps if you are hydrated. Also, if someone sticks you 3-4 times and cant get it, ask for someone else. Sometimes these phlebotomists are just incompetent and do an awful job. Always ask for a small gauge needle or a "butterfly needle".


Oooh this, seriously! Don't be afraid of insulting them. The labs where I live have a rule that they're not allowed to poke you more than three times (although I let them "cheat" if necessary). But they really shouldn't need to. If I see scrubs with a medical school on them I run!


----------



## benshikari

Wow, your surgery story sounds just like mine! I'm 21, and yea I was scared crapless of having the catheter removed - not sure if it's worse for a girl or boy ha, but either way it's such a relief to have it out, and is nowhere near the massive painful and uncomfortable event your brain makes it out to be!

Getting up and having to get in and out of bed was really painful for me, but the best advice I can give you is every step you take, is 10 steps towards a quicker and better recovery! By moving around you're doing yourself massive favours in getting your body to recover quickly and correctly, and by doing that you speed up the process before you're running around again feeling okay.

Nobody likes surgery, but just remember you did it all before, and recovered before, and just set yourself goals and remind yourself that this has all been worth it to make you feel so much better now!

Glad surgery went well, take care!


----------



## laybay78

Okay so they removed the catheter yesterday and while it wasn't pleasant, it was all right and it's so great to not have that thing anymore! Peeing does hurt sometimes though, so I'm hoping that will go away soon - I know that's probably because of the catheter. Today I'm starting clear liquids and if this goes well, I think tomorrow I get to try food! I'm excited but also really nervous. The idea of putting food through my newly-sewn intestines freaks me out. Like will that hurt? Will it rip them or something? Gaaa...
Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## tiloah

laybay78 said:


> Okay so they removed the catheter yesterday and while it wasn't pleasant, it was all right and it's so great to not have that thing anymore! Peeing does hurt sometimes though, so I'm hoping that will go away soon - I know that's probably because of the catheter. Today I'm starting clear liquids and if this goes well, I think tomorrow I get to try food! I'm excited but also really nervous. The idea of putting food through my newly-sewn intestines freaks me out. Like will that hurt? Will it rip them or something? Gaaa...
> Thanks for all the support guys!


Just take it one step at a time. Your docs and nurses won't let you damage your "newly-sewn" intestines. When I was recovering from surgery I was extremely food phobic for a couple weeks. I was terrified of the pain I had had before surgery, so I ate very small amounts and "easy" foods for a long time until I was reassured that it wasn't going to hurt me. Take it easy. You'll get there.


----------



## Jennifer

Our insides heal much quicker than the outside so I wouldn't worry about the intestines breaking apart or anything. Even though my surgical site got infected and the outside broke back open after a week I was still able to eat without a problem. I don't remember it hurting to eat but taking it slow is always a good idea when reintroducing solid foods. Glad the surgery went well and that the cath is out.


----------



## kekemonster101

laybay78 said:


> Okay so they removed the catheter yesterday and while it wasn't pleasant, it was all right and it's so great to not have that thing anymore! Peeing does hurt sometimes though, so I'm hoping that will go away soon - I know that's probably because of the catheter. Today I'm starting clear liquids and if this goes well, I think tomorrow I get to try food! I'm excited but also really nervous. The idea of putting food through my newly-sewn intestines freaks me out. Like will that hurt? Will it rip them or something? Gaaa...
> Thanks for all the support guys!


I remember feeling the same way. I wondered..were the stitches gonna hold up? It took me a while to have a bowel movement again, which kind of worried me.. I didnt want to leave the hospital until I had one..but then, of course, a few days later, it started happening. Everything was just a bit sluggish to start. I dont remember anything in particular being too bad. 

It is true about your insides being able to heal faster then the outside. The intestinal cells, I believe, have some of the fastest turnover rates in the whole body. Your stomach apparently also has its own amazing healing properties. When they pull out a PEG tube, they dont even stitch the hole they made! They just leave a HOLE in your actual stomach lining - but its so resilient that it can close itself within 3 hours. Crazy!

Definitely just take it slow for a few days. Liquid at first, and once that settles in your stomach, you should feel more confident that everything is OK in there. Make your first foods real easy.. Jell-O, italian ices, broth, plain white rice.. etc. Once you have your first bowel movement you'll be relieved that they remembered to route all the puzzle pieces back into the right place, and that they used an adequate amount of superglue to hold everything together.


----------



## DougUte

CrabbyRelish said:


> I don't hear a lot of people on the forum talking about their resections being the worst pain ever. These people have all had it done recently so something _must_ have changed since that's one of the main things you and I remember.


I had my resection last October. Quite honestly, I was in more pain before the surgery than I was after. Because of this, I did not use the morphine that was set up for me. I did not feel it was needed. (The Nurses, and my wife thought I was insane.) But the truth was that the surgical pain was not anywhere near the same level as the pain I had before surgery. 

Please, though, if you need the pain medication, take advantage of it.


----------



## tiloah

DougUte said:


> I had my resection last October. Quite honestly, I was in more pain before the surgery than I was after. Because of this, I did not use the morphine that was set up for me. I did not feel it was needed. (The Nurses, and my wife thought I was insane.) But the truth was that the surgical pain was not anywhere near the same level as the pain I had before surgery.
> 
> Please, though, if you need the pain medication, take advantage of it.


This was my experience as well. Way less pain after surgery! I took the Dilaudid though just in case it was masking the pain. After like three days I didn't need it at all anymore.


----------

